# I remember when...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

A large Hershey bar was 5 cents and I was fuming mad when it went up to 7 cents because us kids would get 10 cents each to go to the candy store and that meant that I could no longer get two bars.  I'd have to get one bar and three Bazooka gums.

Gas was cheap...and you got S & H green stamps w/ your purchase and made a set of glasses (free glass w/ fill-up)

A dozen of doughnuts was 89 cents...I thought it was a huge deal when my mother would give me a buck and tell me to get "donuts" for our guests...and that I could use the penny of the 11 cents change in the gumball machine.

Hot Weiner's with the works 20 cents each (I recently surprised my folks with 2 each and it cost me more than seven bucks!!

YOUR TURN:  Add to the list


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember when I was skinny...I weighed 5lbs at birth   LOL!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't recall the exact prices, but I remember walking about a mile with a couple friends to the dime store, buying a bag full of loose candy for less than a dollar, then heading on down a couple doors to the movie theater and seeing a double feature (plus cartoons) for $0.75, then eventually $1.00. I think that would've been around '67 or so.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember when Teddy Grahams came out.  Little bear shaped crackers that came in different poses and flavors?  Thanks for encouraging my OCD and my sugar high at the same time.

That apparently the only people who had pagers were drug dealers, and that's why schools banned them.  Never heard a good reason why walkmans were banned on campus.  Listening to music via headphones during lunch made you a drug dealer?

When a walkman cost $100 and cell phone required it's own 20 lb purse.

When 5.25 inch floppy meant a computer disk, not a Viagra spam email.

Having a VCR was a big deal.

There was one HBO and AMC was a premium channel without commercials.

You could get Coke made with sugar without importing it from Mexico.

There were two Germanys (Germanies?).

Saying the word "virgin" in a song and dancing around with a bra exposed was shocking, shocking I tell you.  Now they barely bother to bleep out F--- and oil up the women before filming videos.

That apparently the hottest men tried their damnedest to look like butch women.  Seriously girls were swooning over guys in pink suits with shoulder length hair, eye shadow, and dangling earrings?  Huh?

No one had to explain erectile dysfunction, herpes, or the pill to a five year old because of a daytime commercial.  

Nobody had restless leg syndrome.

Lara Amber


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember when cussing on t.v. was rare, and people actually wore clothes.

I remember not being afraid to go to school.

I remember making $5.00 an hour and thinking that was a lot!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My 1st bout with inflation.

I used to get $1/week allowance for a long time.

Comic books cost 20 cents, I could get 5/week.

Then comic books went to 25 cents, I could get 4/week

Then comic books went to 30 cents, I could get 3/week with a dime left over.

Then they went to 35 cents I couldn't even get 3.   I think I talked my mom into a raise about this time.

Good news is I took care of them and kept all of them in nice plastic wrappers, around 2,000 of them and they are worth a small fortune now.  

But I won't part with them, another 50 years and some heir of mine will show up on the antiques road show with them.

Now if I only would have saved my baseball cards.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, I remember when all my matchbox cars were still made in England.

I still have all those too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Oh, I remember when all my matchbox cars were still made in England.
> 
> I still have all those too.


Oooh, I'm envious! I only have two left...

I remember when Legos required actual creativity to build something from a bunch of featureless blocks, rather than coming in pre-sorted kits with accessories and directions.

I remember when cars had bumpers that required chrome polish and much buffing whenever you washed the car.

And I remember when people thought, in all seriousness, that computers would save everyone time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

....I'd pay 100 yen (80 cents-1$) for a latte (which came in a can in japan). its about 3-4times more than what I pay now in the US.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I remember when bikes had banana seats and only one gear.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember you had to get up to change the tv channel, no remote, and there where only three channels at the most, anyway


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> I remember you had to get up to change the tv channel, no remote, and there where only three channels at the most, anyway


That was one of mine - when there were 3 channels if you could get them all - 4 if you counted the really bad reception on the "educational channel". And it was all black & white.

I remember selling Krispy Kreme donuts as a fundraiser for 50 cents a dozen.

I remember when the ice cream truck came by and you didn't think "possible pedophile?"

I remember yellow 78 rpm records.

I remember party lines on the telephone.

A Krystal burger cost a dime.

No doubt more too come as I ponder this....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember when the milkman, the iceman, and the neighbors walked in and out of the kitchen while we were eating breakfast every morning; when the postman delivered the mail and announced who it was from; when you only looked for the car keys when you were ready to sell the car and when our family's major form of entertainment was reading, listening to the Victrola or having a sing-along. 

I try to forget that we only had one bathroom, no air conditioning in the summer, only a few warm spots in the house during winter and that privacy was a myth.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Forster said:


> I remember when bikes had banana seats and only one gear.


Cute.
I remember when bikes were made either by Schwinn or by Roadmaster.
Had one gear. Braked by peddling backward. 
And then there was the new inovation: English racer - 3 gears. slimmer tires. No tank (with horn) in the body.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

We had a rotary dial phone (before cell phones, before touch tone).  And it was a "party line", five nearby farms would be on the same line, so if you picked up the phone you might hear your neighbors conversation.  You would politely hang up and check back in a few minutes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Um, one of my phones is still rotary...  

--  Dinosaur Sue


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember when Lucy and Desi where married but had to sleep in separate beds.

And "I Dream of Jeanie" wasn't allowed to show her belly button.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

we got our first video game
PONG! by Atari. 
We played it on a tiny B/W TV. 

collecting glass soda bottles to take to the store for 5-10 cents. The first recycling.

I could leave the house on a Saturday (after cartoons were over, of course) go anywhere I wanted in the whole neighborhood and not come home till after dark.  

learning to drive in my aunt's 1970's Fiat.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> We had a rotary dial phone (before cell phones, before touch tone). And it was a "party line", five nearby farms would be on the same line, so if you picked up the phone you might hear your neighbors conversation. You would politely hang up and check back in a few minutes.


My grandfather's phone had no dial, I just picked it up and soon a female voice would say, "Number please." If I didn't speak she would say "Jeffry, stop playing with the telephone or I'll tell your mother."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All of the above, plus a few others that would reveal my age so I'll just have a brain fxxx and piggy back on yours


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My grandfather's phone had no dial, I just picked it up and soon a female voice would say, "Number please." If I didn't speak she would say "Jeffry, stop playing with the telephone or I'll tell your mother."


Cool! Now that's customer service.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember my first job (McDonald's) and I was paid $1.85/hr. Because I did a good job, I got a nickel raise to $1.90.

When gas was 25c/gallon. You could fill the car for $2.50.

When the doctor made housecalls. I was sick for most of first grade with chronic tonsillitis and the doctor came to the house *a lot*. I got my tonsils taken out on my sister's first birthday (May 14, 1962). I remember when kids had tonsillectomies! And adenoidectomies! I don't have tonsils or adenoids.

When the movie theater had one screen (no such thing as a multiplex!). Two or three movies would be booked for two weeks, then move on and a new batch of movies would be shown for another two weeks. And so on. I went to the movies a lot. I believe admission was 50c. Popcorn was a quarter.

Speaking of movies, I remember drive-ins. I went to the drive-in a lot, too, once I had a boyfriend who had a driver's license.

I remember when Alan Shepherd went into space. We watched on TV in school (I was in kindergarten). Yesterday was the anniversary: May 5, 1961.

_On May 5, 1961, Shepard piloted the Freedom 7 mission and became the second person, and the first American, to travel into space. He was launched by a Redstone rocket, and unlike Gagarin's 108 minute orbital flight, Shepard stayed on a ballistic trajectory suborbital flight-a flight which carried him to an altitude of 116 statute miles and to a landing point 302 statute miles down the Atlantic Missile Range. Unlike Gagarin, whose flight was strictly automatic, Shepard had some control of Freedom 7, spacecraft attitude in particular. The launch, return from space and subsequent collection by helicopter were seen live on television by millions._

Interestingly, I don't remember my mother being pregnant with my sister. I look at pictures of her now and she was big as a house. I must have been blind. Or maybe my tonsils were bothering me. 

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember when you turned a crank to make a phone call and much later when you just lifted the receiver and made sure no one else on your party line was using the phone.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> I remember you had to get up to change the tv channel, no remote, and there where only three channels at the most, anyway


I remember that my dad ALWAYS had a remote control -- whichever of us kids was within earshot 
"Hey! Get in here and change the channel willya" 
"Okay that ones good now wiggle them antennas"
"Okay now scram"


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

intinst said:


> I remember you had to get up to change the tv channel, no remote, and there where only three channels at the most, anyway


LOL, my dad used to make us kids stand by the TV and flip channels back and forth him till we found what he wanted to watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our phone number when I was growing up was MONUMENT 2-4335.

Ann


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I see Tip10 is a long lost sibling of mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> LOL, my dad used to make us kids stand by the TV and flip channels back and forth him till we found what he wanted to watch.


I'm pretty sure the remote control was invented by a guy who's kids were to big for him to force them to do that any more. . .

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Our phone number when I was growing up was MONUMENT 2-4335.
> 
> Ann


I remember that! Ours was PLAZA 8-2866!

I remember...

being taught how to swim... my dad threw me off the end of the pier!

the Borden's milk truck coming to our house every 2 weeks to deliver milk, eggs, cheese and ice cream!

leaving the house after breakfast, getting on my bike and taking off with the only instruction from my mom "be home before dark." We would always show up for lunch unless we ate at a friend's house, but we roamed the countryside and the woods around our house from sun up to sun down with no fears.

thinking it was a big deal that my grandparent's neighbor would let us pick cotton and pay us 10 a pound! We never managed to pick a pounds worth, but he always gave us 10 pennies each for our efforts! Then my grandaddy would take us to the store and we would spend it all on penny candy.

watching the first moon landing on our black and white TV.

wondering why the "big kids" were crying on the back of the bus when they should have been happy that they let us out of school early (November 22, 1963). I was in the 4th grade.

my first pair of white go-go boots! I was in the 6th grade!

when going to the movies meant the drive-in complete with a double feature and cartoons in between. It also meant wearing your pjs so that your daddy could carry you straight to your bed when you got home!

sleeping/riding in the back of our 55 chevy on family road trips... you know, that ledge behind the back seat?? where you could watch the clouds/moon/stars?? No seat belts, no safety car seats, no A/C!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> My grandfather's phone had no dial, I just picked it up and soon a female voice would say, "Number please." If I didn't speak she would say "Jeffry, stop playing with the telephone or I'll tell your mother."


LOL!

Oh, and for overseas phone calls you had to announce your plan to the operator, and half an hour or so later they'd call you back and let you know that your call was ready to be made.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Our phone number when I was growing up was MONUMENT 2-4335.
> 
> Ann


Ours was MElrose 4-0486. I will probably go to my grave knowing that number. There have been times when I couldn't remember my current number (the Air Force moved us 17 times in 24 years, so I had a LOT of numbers!) but I always remember that one.

I remember no A/C in the house OR car - and the long drive in the summer from Atlanta to North Carolina (to see the grandparents) or to Myrtle Beach for vacation - with all the car windows rolled down and arriving with my my sister's hair and mine being horribly windblown and tangled and having to suffer through the de-tangling process.

And on those road trips, I remember the possibilities for potty breaks being few and far between, and often just pulling over to go in the woods.

I remember when McDonald's was a rare treat because there were so few of them.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

HUBERT5-5420...I will never forget it!

Now for the slightly younger crowd...remember when MTV actually played music video's??  I remember it coming "live" and watching the 1st one!  "Video Killed the Radio Star" by the Buggles.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Every time I go to the grocery store and buy milk I remember being sent to the store with $1 to buy a gallon and having plenty left over for treats for me. 

I remember gas being way under $1/gallon.

I remember penny candy being penny candy...

BUT those were also the days before...a KINDLE!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Putting the ice card in the window to show how many pounds you wanted to purchase.  Most times we got the littlest chunk because that was all we had the $ for.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I remember when Dollar stores had things for a $1 and not $2,3,4,5,10


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> I remember when Dollar stores had things for a $1 and not $2,3,4,5,10


I remember when they were called five and dime stores.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:


> I remember when Dollar stores had things for a $1 and not $2,3,4,5,10


I remember the Five and Dime (or the 5 & 10) and things did cost a nickel or a dime.

Our phone number: TWINING 9 -9508

then the next one: HR2-0851. The HR didn't stand for anything. The next town over was LT9 and the LT didn't stand for anything over but the next town over after that was AT6 and the AT stood for Atlantic.

L


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I remember when I was skinny...I weighed 5lbs at birth  LOL!


Now, THAT's a good memory!

I remember when commercial airplanes had propellers. Male passengers wore coats and ties. The food was served on real plates with real silverware and cloth napkins. When I was in the Navy I used to carry a pistol on board (in a case) and hand it to the stewardess to secure for me during the flight. 

And long distance was something we thought about real hard before using....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I remember when the hula hoop came out and I could actually do it. We had jump ropes, jacks and thought we had the greatest toys in the world. Then came the barbie doll, oh wow. We were of family of 3 girls and we all asked for one and they all were just alike. 

When we went to school we had to wear dresses and the boys had to tuck in their shirts and wear a belt. I don't think they would have been allowed in school with pants around their ankles.

Dressing up to go to church and going out to dinner afterward.

Listening to the radio programs, we didn't have a TV. Mom took us to the library every Saturday to get books. Reading was big in our family.

I agree with several other of the postings as well.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember Maxwell Smart, (Get Smart TV show from the 60's), had a shoe phone with no wires!  We said sure...a phone with no wires, that's impossible!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember when kids played outside until dark and were never *BORED*. Kids today don't know what fresh air and good fun are. Video games, computers, 700 cable channels (we had 3 as mentioned before)...Hey kids there is this new game it's called kick the can.

My husband and I used to go to a double feature movie for 99 cents...now you can't see one movie for $9.99.

Remember the drive in and you hung the speaker over the window...I remember seeing Godfather and Love Story and forgetting about the speaker, driving off and riding around with plastic over the window for a week.

Those were the good old days.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember when 'Jacks' were made out of metal instead of plastic.

Chess pieces were plastic ugly things instead legendary figures.

To BBQ meant you got out the charcoal, or cooked down your wood to coals, instead of 'propane'.

I remember when Maybelline was The major cosmetics brand.

I used Sun-In on my hair to lighten it while I sun tanned.

Sun tanning was a cool thing to do.

An Affair was a black-tie event.

Drive-In theaters were just closing down when I was young.

The beaches had clean sand.

The ocean was clean water.

You could eat the fish you caught out of the canals and lakes.

There wasn't water rationing.

Potatoes in the tail-pipes made a loud bang ... oh, they still do.

Chicken was something to eat instead of a game to play.

The boat-docks weren't so crammed with boats, yachts, and sailing ships.

We didn't have Homeland Security in Monterey Bay.

Sailor


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor:  great post.  I still have my original metal jacks.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I remember that my dad ALWAYS had a remote control -- whichever of us kids was within earshot
> "Hey! Get in here and change the channel willya"
> "Okay that ones good now wiggle them antennas"
> "Okay now scram"


ha ha ha, I remember being one of those remote controls!


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember when toys didn't have 15 warnings on them, people just used commen sense.

No toy recalls because you might get pinched.

I remember when parents told there kids no, and they listened.

I remember playing in the park, waiting to hear dad whistle for us to come home. 

Going to the zoo by my self, at 10.

Swimming from 1 to 8pm for .80.

When summer break lasted forever.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The little town I'm moving to still has a drive-in.  And they play new releases.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In May of 1958 I spent several days modifying my 1950 ford so that the back seat hinged to give easy access to and from the trunk. A week or two later the drive-ins changed their prices to 50 cents a carload from 50 cents per person rendering my modification obsolete. Sort of like my Kindle.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

DRenee, lucky you with the Drive-In!

I found metal jacks online, I can't believe it!  Metal Jacks 

I remember when Crayola Crayons had 64 colors!

Cartoons weren't politically correct (or anything correct)

The Chippendale's were chipmunks and not dancers. 

Taco Bell had just come out with Bell Beefers when I was a baby and they say I loved them.

I ate Space Sticks as a baby too...I guess they thought it was good for teething!

I was an abused child compared to today's standards of the proper way to raise children! 

My grandfather made his own wine in his garage and as kids we had a glass every Sunday with lunch at their house.

My roller skates didn't have a key.

I swung on a home made wooden swing, not metal, that my dad built me.

I swung on an old tire hanging from a rope on the tree before my swing.

To dry your hair you had to use a table-top hair dryer, no blow driers were invented yet.

Hair color only came in a few choice shades, not every shade and color imaginable as they are now.

Hair cutting scissors were ancient instead of nice metal and catch-cut technologies that is used today.

Shampoo and cream rinse were the hair care products as I was a kid - thank goodness for professional hair products.

Rouge was the blush of the day...Yikes! Red lipstick was in no matter if it looked good or not.

Make-up foundation came in 3 colors...another Yikes!

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> Chess pieces were plastic ugly things instead legendary figures.


Plastic?? I didn't see any plastic ones until I was in high school. When I was a kid they were carved from wood. Still have 'em, too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> I ate Space Sticks as a baby too...I guess they thought it was good for teething!


Did you know they reverse-engineered the original space food sticks and now sell them online?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

having a party line because we couldn't get a private phone line in our area.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Did you know they reverse-engineered the original space food sticks and now sell them online?


I didn't know that. I don't even remember how they tasted, I was too young, I do eat Tootsie Rolls instead. 
Bad for my braces though. 

Sailor


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We, too, have a Drive in...  
Plays new releases about 25 min away $20/carload...parking lot is in sad shape but draws sell out crowds.  Of course all broadcast via FM radio now...no more speaker...lol. 

3 screens:  each showing a double feature; NASTY bathrooms. (I'd rather pack a porta-potty...lol...I need it, because I also sneak in a big batch of margaritas.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> I didn't know that. I don't even remember how they tasted, I was too young, I do eat Tootsie Rolls instead.
> Bad for my braces though.
> 
> Sailor


I didn't even think of those... I wonder whether Tootsie Rolls were developed from the SFS. Seems like much the same consistency and taste, as I recall... next week I'll know, because I bought a box of the SFS for DD's dad's birthday, and I'm counting on him to offer me at least one to try!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember having to walk 5 miles to school, in waist deep snow, uphill both ways, and dangit WE LIKED IT.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Plastic?? I didn't see any plastic ones until I was in high school. When I was a kid they were carved from wood. Still have 'em, too.


Me too. But then I grew up in El Paso, and we bought our chess sets in Mexico, the boards too. Still have 'em also.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I remember having to walk 5 miles to school, in waist deep snow, uphill both ways, and dangit WE LIKED IT.


Oh, you went to school with my father?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh, you went to school with my father?


 
Probably.
Was he the one who had to carry a sibling on his back in the snow, in 90 degree July heat?
Yeah, I knew him


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Me too. But then I grew up in El Paso, and we bought our chess sets in Mexico, the boards too. Still have 'em also.


Hmm. Maybe they had plastic ones in the U.S. earlier than elsewhere, then. Mine's from around 1965, made in Germany where I lived at the time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh, you went to school with my father?


Did he kill a grizzly bear with his loose-leaf notebook?

Watching Mythbusters tonight reminded me of my Davy Crockett coonskin cap. I also had a Dale Evans cowgirl outfit.

I still have my original wood chess pieces, but my Harry Potter chess set is the most fun to play with.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Now, THAT's a good memory!
> 
> And long distance was something we thought about real hard before using....


Lol...yea I knew it would be the last time  J/K....my grandma swears she remembers being born. I don't really remember anything before being 2 years old.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember wearing a girdle or garter belt to hold up my stocking when I started wearing them - yes, I'm older than pantyhose.

I remember when a good gas war got the price down to under 20 cents/gallon.

I remember when Coke and Pepsi only came in the 6-oz glass bottles.  

I remember my mom calling me when I was playing outside to remind me that Mickey Mouse Club was on, and I usually came running.

I also remember her telling me to "go get a switch", and it better not be some puny little thing.  I remember picking them off the shrubs in front of the house.

I remember watching the Beatles on Ed Sullivan the first time they were on, and being hopelessly hooked.  My parents, on the other hand, were horrified by "all that hair".  If only they'd known what was coming...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember almost all of these things!  I had to laugh about the phone with the crank that was turned.  We never had one of those, but I remember as a kid watching them use one in "Lassie."

Thumper, you were embellishing about walking 5 miles to school, right?  I just discovered your blog last night and you are younger than I am.  Where did you go to school when you walked?  The farthest I walked to school as a kid was a mile.  The high school was about 3 miles and we took a bus that took about 45 minutes with all the stops.

I remember Patty Playpal dolls and Betsy Wetsy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, now, my son was born in 83 and when we moved here to Arlington, he really did have an up hill walk both ways to the bus stop. . . .if he wanted it.  See our house is about midway between two of the stops on the route.  His designated stop was down the hill.  But he figured out pretty quickly that, when he came home, if he waited one more stop, it put him out on the other side of the neighborhood and most of his walk home was downhill.  So, really, he walked down hill to school and downhill home, but he totally sees the use of being able to reverse that when telling the story to any kids he might have!

Ann


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, so this wasn't that long ago, but it's something no one else seems to remember, so maybe I'm just imagining it.  But I remember there being two different shades of brown M&Ms (one lighter and one darker) before they replaced one with the blue ones.

Anybody else actually remember this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

YES!!

There were red and orange and yellow and green and light brown and dark brown (almost black). They took red away for a while because of the scare about Red Dye #2 causing cancer. Now you can get them in almost any color and have 'em print whatever you want on 'em: http://www.mymms.com/customprint/

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thumper - you forgot being barefoot - or was it Jeff's Dad who was barefoot?

You kids are really making me feel OLD and I'm not that old - yet    some of that stuff was new fangled when I was growing up


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anybody else remember when they used to actually change the numbers in the NUMBERS SOLD section of the McDonalds signs?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> YES!!
> 
> There were red and orange and yellow and green and light brown and dark brown (almost black). They took red away for a while because of the scare about Red Dye #2 causing cancer. Now you can get them in almost any color and have 'em print whatever you want on 'em: http://www.mymms.com/customprint/
> 
> Ann


I would only eat the red ones. Just one of the many things that drove my mother nuts.



Tip10 said:


> Does anybody else remember when they used to actually change the numbers in the NUMBERS SOLD section of the McDonalds signs?


I remember that. I remember when the first Carvel and the first McD's came to our town. A happy day was watching the boats on the river while eating McD's french fries. No supersizing then. We bought six of the little bags.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now you can get them in almost any color and have 'em print whatever you want on 'em: http://www.mymms.com/customprint/


FWIW, you used to have to order all those "nonstandard" colors online, and the minimum order was five pounds.... just recently I saw that some of the big party supply stores now sell them in little bags, maybe 8 oz or so, one color per bag.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I remember when (and don't holler at me, I know it is good they aren't any longer) cigarette commercials were on tv. They really had some memorable people and jingles...The Marlboro Man, Taryton (with the black eye) "I'd rather fight than switch", "Winston tastes good like a cigarette should", etc.



Meemo said:


> I remember when Coke and Pepsi only came in the 6-oz glass bottles.


And they tasted so much better from glass bottles (heavy sigh) I can still find glass bottles of Pepsi occasionally at a Mexican grocery, but they are real expensive.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> I remember when (and don't holler at me, I know it is good they aren't any longer) cigarette commercials were on tv. They really had some memorable people and jingles...The Marlboro Man, Taryton (with the black eye) "I'd rather fight than switch", "Winston tastes good like a cigarette should", etc.


And "You've come a long way, baby." I've never been a smoker, but back then I got a t-shirt with that slogan on it, and loved it because it was so soft and kept it for years... it got buried in the back of the closet, and a couple of years ago I found it and wore it again, and you should have seen the nasty looks I got! (Probably didn't help that I was wearing it to the gym.  )



crebel said:


> And they tasted so much better from glass bottles (heavy sigh) I can still find glass bottles of Pepsi occasionally at a Mexican grocery, but they are real expensive.


I thought I was the only one who disliked drinking from cans! DD's dad just rolls his eyes at the fact that I'll drink my Pepsi from a bottle when I find them, but have to pour it in a glass if there are only cans. Then eventually there was the lecture on non-reactive substances (with respect to drinking from metal vs. from glass), at which point _I _rolled my eyes. It DOES taste different.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like soda from cans. 

I like beer from bottles.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like soda from cans.
> 
> I like beer from bottles.
> 
> Ann


As my father would say -- A place for everything, and everything it its place...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody remember,"Hey kids,what time is it?"


Spoiler



"Its Howdy Doody Time!"


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Probably.
> Was he the one who had to carry a sibling on his back in the snow, in 90 degree July heat?
> Yeah, I knew him


In the Northern states it goes: In snow so deep you had to walk on top the telephone poles.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The mention of cigarettes reminds me that I smoked 2.5 packs of Marlboros per day for 20 years.
Now have smoked none for 24. But that just makes me a smoker that doesn't.
Where I am going with this is that I sent in my empty packs and some money and got a genuine wool Marlboro shirt.  Yesseree bob.  Bright Red with black buttons and the flap across the chest.  Did you ever send in for something?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Angela said:


> leaving the house after breakfast, getting on my bike and taking off with the only instruction from my mom "be home before dark." We would always show up for lunch unless we ate at a friend's house, but we roamed the countryside and the woods around our house from sun up to sun down with no fears.


My neighbor asked me to watch her son for a day about a year ago. I said, "No problem."

Kid says, "I'm going to go play with (some kid's name) at his house."

I said, "Be back before the street lights come on."

He said, "What if I want to go over to (some other kid's) house?"

I said told him so long as it is in the neighborhood, I don't care where he goes.

He called his mom from the first kid's house. I got a call from a furious mother and told I better keep a closer eye on him. I haven't been asked to babysit since.

That's what my parents did, and if you look at the actual crime stats, it is safer now than it was back then. I didn't understand what the big deal was - still don't, really. I guess if I ever become a dad, I won't be a good one.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> The mention of cigarettes reminds me that I smoked 2.5 packs of Marlboros per day for 20 years.
> Now have smoked none for 24. But that just makes me a smoker that doesn't.
> Where I am going with this is that I sent in my empty packs and some money and got a genuine wool Marlboro shirt. Yesseree bob. Bright Red with black buttons and the flap across the chest. Did you ever send in for something?


Congrats, Geoff, on that no smoking thing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst said:


> Anybody remember,"Hey kids,what time is it?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Princess Summer-Fall-Winter-Spring. To this day, I have to say the seasons in that order.

Not to mention I can't spell encyclopedia without singing the Jiminy Cricket song.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> That's what my parents did, and if you look at the actual crime stats, it is safer now than it was back then. I didn't understand what the big deal was - still don't, really. I guess if I ever become a dad, I won't be a good one.


Now to be a good parent you have to be paranoid about everything. 
(I know someone will yell at me for that statement)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kim said:


> Now to be a good parent you have to be paranoid about everything.
> (I know someone will yell at me for that statement)


They can yell at me, too. I totally agree with you. Not only paranoid, but it is a parent's duty to snoop. I don't care if your kid is a "good kid," those are the ones that get caught by the stalkers. We need to know what our kids are doing, where they are doing it, and with whom.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Princess Summer-Fall-Winter-Spring. To this day, I have to say the seasons in that order.
> 
> Not to mention I can't spell encyclopedia without singing the Jiminy Cricket song.


Let's not forget Mr. Bluster, Klarabelle the clown and buffalo bob.
Wow.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Let's not forget Mr. Bluster, Klarabelle the clown and buffalo bob.
> Wow.


"We" were in the army then and didn't have a tv, but I do remember when we went to Grandma's house house I got to see HD (which was not often)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

crebel said:


> And they tasted so much better from glass bottles (heavy sigh) I can still find glass bottles of Pepsi occasionally at a Mexican grocery, but they are real expensive.


Yes! Yes!

I miss soda in real glass bottles. When Diet Coke came out in the 16 ounce glass bottles...oh yeah. We were broke beyond belief back then, but we'd splurge on a 6 pack a week, because there's nothing like an ice cold soda IN GLASS.



mlewis78 said:


> Thumper, you were embellishing about walking 5 miles to school, right?


It's quite possible that I'm prone to ever-so-slight exaggeration


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The glass soda may taste different because it's probably made with sugar not HFCS.  I hate HFCS, it has an aftertaste.  If you're buying soda bottled from Mexico or Canada, it's made with sugar.  Now they are bottling "throwback" versions of popular sodas with sugar instead of corn syrup in the US. 

Lara Amber


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> The glass soda may taste different because it's probably made with sugar not HFCS. I hate HFCS, it has an aftertaste. If you're buying soda bottled from Mexico or Canada, it's made with sugar. Now they are bottling "throwback" versions of popular sodas with sugar instead of corn syrup in the US.
> 
> Lara Amber


The high-fructose corn syrup is so bad for us. I thought there would be some kosher Coke with sugar instead of HFCS before Passover in the stores (here in NYC), but there was none. I've been drinking diet Pepsi for a couple of years. Chemicals in it will probably kill me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember Screeno night at the Movies (on uesdays to drive us away from Ucle Milton and the Texaco Hour).

I remember running boards on cars.

I remember 15 cent Subway rides in NYC.

I remember the Singer Buildin and Pennsylvania Station.

I remember air raid drills under the desk in school.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The high-fructose corn syrup is so bad for us. I thought there would be some kosher Coke with sugar instead of HFCS before Passover in the stores (here in NYC), but there was none. I've been drinking diet Pepsi for a couple of years. Chemicals in it will probably kill me.


Dublin Dr Pepper made with pure cane sugar! Case 8 oz. non-returnable bottles - 24 bottles/case. 
Packaging fee will be added to total price. 
Price: $16.00










http://www.olddocs.com/product.aspx?id=145&up1=0&up2=0&up3=0&cat=Drinks&subcat1=Dr%20Pepper&subcat2=


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

"I remember air raid drills under the desk in school."

Edward C. Patterson

I remember those and also the drills where we sat on the floor in the hallways, lined up on both sides of the hallway.  I think we had our coats and put them over our heads, as if that would help.  Great scare tactic about the USSR.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann:  I ABSOLUTELY remember the two different brown M & M's (plus you know the old rumor about the green ones).

Anyone remember Marathon bars?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> ...if you look at the actual crime stats, it is safer now than it was back then. *I didn't understand what the big deal was - still don't, really*. I guess if I ever become a dad, I won't be a good one.


I don't have kids either but I would never even let my dog run loose in my neighborhood, let alone a kid! Too many perps out there to stalk and kidnap them. I think it's a woman's intuition on not letting the 'innocents' out loose in society.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> The mention of cigarettes reminds me that I smoked 2.5 packs of Marlboros per day for 20 years.
> Now have smoked none for 24. But that just makes me a smoker that doesn't.
> Where I am going with this is that I sent in my empty packs and some money and got a genuine wool Marlboro shirt. Yesseree bob. Bright Red with black buttons and the flap across the chest. Did you ever send in for something?


Only a couple of times, and it turned out to be crappy. Flimsy plastic that didn't do whatever it was advertised as doing.

When DD's dad was a kid, he saved up box tops or something to send in for one of those build-it-yourself kits, I think it was for a radio. There was a key part missing, and as a kid he still had faith in adults to get things done right, and therefore assumed that _he_ must be incompetent since he couldn't get the thing to work. (In reality he has one of those engineering minds that can take just about anything apart and fix it.) He stuffed the kit pieces in a box somewhere and forgot about them for twenty years... then found them one day while visiting his parents, realized what the problem had been, and was seriously ticked off at the company that sold the faulty kit for inflicting that on kids and making them feel the way he did.

And congratulation on quitting, and staying that way!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I didn't understand what the big deal was - still don't, really.


Uh-oh.... I think you may have given a lot of parents here chills with that story.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> I remember air raid drills under the desk in school.


They had drills on Wednesdays once a month here in the mid-seventies. Most kids just went through the routine, you left your classroom and traipsed to wherever you were supposed to meet and get counted, then wandered back and resumed class. (A few always somehow managed to be absent afterwards, as I recall.)

But around 1976 there were a lot of refugee kids coming into our school, mostly from Vietnam. When that siren went off, they'd panic and dive under the nearest desk for cover. So sad.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That is sad.  My husband has a relative who can't bear to watch fireworks.  The boom reminds her of gunfire and blasts in which she lost a lot of family to war.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The air raid drills I remember were in 1952-53. And the desks were cowered under were like the ones in the Kindle screen saver, complete with inkwells, because we had fountain pens and had enmenship lessons (remember the letter forms that lined the walls above the blackboards). The drills freightened me, because I remember crying and being made fun of then. (Of course, I remember crying in High School in the school yard, but that was an altogether different American experience). 

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In my first two years of school (in three different cities), we were only allowed to use pencils until we had learned decent penmanship. It was a big deal to get to fountain pens in third grade.

We also had pencils with a chalk center instead of graphite, and each child had a little Kindle-sized blackboard.  One side had lines for writing and one side had squares for math.  We used those for daily homework, and carried a tiny moist sponge in a little plastic case to erase it when it had been checked over in class the next day.  No paper wasted, no notebooks to lug around.  Those pencils didn't smudge the way large chalk would have, and could be sharpened to pointy tips, so it must have been a slightly different substance than regular classroom chalk.  (I still have mine, I use it for to-do lists now.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan:  We didn't have anything like that...wish we did though.


ANYONE:  Remember the board where you wrote with a red plastic tool and when you wanted to erase it you lifted the top (grey) filmy sheet and the board erased?  You could scribble on it with your fingernail (especially if you lost the tool).  They were about .30 maybe .40 back in the day.

ALSO:  Remember Wooly Willy or the Poodle.  Magnetically put hair on the bald guy or the poodle??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> ANYONE: Remember the board where you wrote with a red plastic tool and when you wanted to erase it you lifted the top (grey) filmy sheet and the board erased? You could scribble on it with your fingernail (especially if you lost the tool). They were about .30 maybe .40 back in the day.


Sure, the board was sort of waxy. They still make those, I think -- or at least I know we have a couple, but maybe they came from somebody who had them left over from way back when.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember when I was about 8 I ordered a Swiss Army knife from a mail order thing in the back of a magazine (I was such a tomboy).  My mom thought I was so stupid for that.

I still have the knife!  I call it the "magic knife" because it can do anything.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Ann: I ABSOLUTELY remember the two different brown M & M's (plus you know the old rumor about the green ones).
> 
> Anyone remember Marathon bars?


How about Bonomo's Turkish Taffy?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> "I remember air raid drills under the desk in school."
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> 
> I remember those and also the drills where we sat on the floor in the hallways, lined up on both sides of the hallway. I think we had our coats and put them over our heads, as if that would help. Great scare tactic about the USSR.


"Duck and cover." They even had a song. My school had giant glass windows and I remember thinking, "This stupid desk is not going to do anything to protect me if there is glass flying all around the room." I can't believe we wasted our time on air raid drills, but we did.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> ANYONE: Remember the board where you wrote with a red plastic tool and when you wanted to erase it you lifted the top (grey) filmy sheet and the board erased? You could scribble on it with your fingernail (especially if you lost the tool). They were about .30 maybe .40 back in the day.


Oh yes, I loved playing with those.



> ALSO: Remember Wooly Willy or the Poodle. Magnetically put hair on the bald guy or the poodle??


Wooly Willy is still around. I bought one for my kids when they were little.

Remember Colorforms? "It's more fun to play, the Colorforms way."

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> "Duck and cover." They even had a song. My school had giant glass windows and I remember thinking, "This stupid desk is not going to do anything to protect me if there is glass flying all around the room." I can't believe we wasted our time on air raid drills, but we did.


I went to school with kids whose parents built and dropped "The Bomb" so we all knew that we'd be vaporized and we didn't bother with duck and cover drills. One of our favorite questions to each other was "What do you want to be *if* you grow up." I'm grateful that we did grow up and that our children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren don't have to live under that same Sword of Damocles. Let's all hope that the world never again experiences that kind of mass insanity. Global warming is a walk in the park when compared to global thermonuclear war.

Edit: Here's a book that some of our younger members may not have read. Unfortunately it is only available in hardcover from Amazon.

​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> How about Bonomo's Turkish Taffy?
> 
> L


And Lik-a-Maid in those icky wax bottled.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*On the Beach* is a very good book. Also *Hiroshima* by John Hersey (but no Kindle edition).

Okay, back to happy topics. Anyone remember candy cigarettes? LOL










Here's a fun website:

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/candy-pix1.htm


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, back to happy topics. Anyone remember candy cigarettes? LOL


Yes, sorry about that.

How about bubble-gum cigars?

http://wholesalecandystore.com/bubble-gum-cigars-36ct.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I can't believe we wasted our time on air raid drills, but we did.
> 
> L


It made your parents feel better. Like nowadays closing the school for two weeks because 1 kid sneezes. 

I grew up about a half mile from Fort Detrick, MD, which is 50 miles north west of DC. My dad worked in one of the labs there. (My mom had too, before she started having kids.) We didn't worry much with such things either. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> "I remember air raid drills under the desk in school."
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> 
> I remember those and also the drills where we sat on the floor in the hallways, lined up on both sides of the hallway. I think we had our coats and put them over our heads, as if that would help. Great scare tactic about the USSR.


Do you remember the Civil Service films Duck and Cover with the turtle? I found a copy of them on the web a few years ago.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Do you remember the Civil Service films Duck and Cover with the turtle? I found a copy of them on the web a few years ago.


It's at the Prelinger Archive:

http://www.archive.org/details/DuckandC1951

Warning...if you've never visited this site, prepare to wile away about half your day...LOL. Lots of great stuff there that will bring back old memories. "Are You Popular?" is especially good. "Shy Guy" has a young Dick York (one of the Darrens, the first one, I think, in Bewitched).

And for the youngsters on this board....believe it or not, they showed us these movies in school! I watched dozens of these in Science class and Home-Ec.

L


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I grew up in CA, we had earthquake drills.

I remember leaving the house in the morning and not returning until the street lights were on. That was the only clock we used.

$5 at the county fair got us in the gate, more food than should be allowed and tickets to ride enough rides to satisfy us. We came home with a load of crappy prizes too.

I can also remember going to the early show with my friends and sitting through every showing until it was dinner time.

Of course, I also remember people smoking in the theater, in the grocery store and when there was no such thing as the non smoking section in resturants. Non smoking section just meant no one was currently smoking there.

Ann: I remember the brown and the tan M&M's. For the longest time, we had no red M&M's. (they were pulled originally in 1976)

I still have a cookbook that my mom got for getting a fill up at a gas station. A chapter a week with each fill up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I still have a cookbook that my mom got for getting a fill up at a gas station. A chapter a week with each fill up! [/color]


We had a lot of corporate logo trucks to play with: BP, Mayflower, Texaco. . .we all had texaco stars too. And a 007 camera that turned into a toy gun when you pushed a button. Oh, and an ancient John Deere tractor. . .that had actually been my mother. . . .it's still around at my aunt's house. . . along with an original carton of Tinker Toys as well as Lincoln Logs. . .actually made of wood!!!

Ann


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> *On the Beach* is a very good book. Also *Hiroshima* by John Hersey (but no Kindle edition).
> 
> Okay, back to happy topics. Anyone remember candy cigarettes? LOL
> 
> ...


LOL, I remember those. My favorite variety were the gum type with a paper wrapper. There was a lot of powdered sugar between the gum and the wrapper and if you blew real hard you would get a "puff" of smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> How about bubble-gum cigars?
> 
> http://wholesalecandystore.com/bubble-gum-cigars-36ct.html


Did you ever chew a whole one all at once?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> $5 at the county fair got us in the gate, more food than should be allowed and tickets to ride enough rides to satisfy us. *We came home with a load of crappy prizes too.
> *


Some things don't change!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Couple of the latest posts were making me think about how as kids we had candy cigarettes, played with toy guns, and rode our bikes everywhere with never even a _thought_ of wearing a helmet. Now any parent who gave their kids candy cigarettes would be publicly flogged, if they gave their kids toy guns to play with they would at a minimum be looked down upon -- well, at least in suburbia -- and they might actually be fined for letting their kids ride their bikes without a helmet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember rumble seats.

I remember Toni Home perms (what a stink, girls)

I remember Steeplechase Park

I remember rotary phones, and party lines, and telephone numbers that began with call signs (Cloverdale and Ulster)

I remember pheumatic tubes at work

I remember skate keys.

I remember Dragnet on the radio. Howdy Doody n a 4 inch screen housed in a 900 lb. Dumont.

I remember the draft (and was drafted 1966-6

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Couple of the latest posts were making me think about how as kids we had candy cigarettes, played with toy guns, and rode our bikes everywhere with never even a _thought_ of wearing a helmet. Now any parent who gave their kids candy cigarettes would be publicly flogged, if they gave their kids toy guns to play with they would at a minimum be looked down upon -- well, at least in suburbia -- and they might actually be fined for letting their kids ride their bikes without a helmet.


I never gave my kids toy guns, but by the time they were 14 they all had their own .22 rifle, shotgun and hunting rifle, but that really isn't out of the ordinary where I live.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Couple of the latest posts were making me think about how as kids we had candy cigarettes, played with toy guns, and rode our bikes everywhere with never even a _thought_ of wearing a helmet. Now any parent who gave their kids candy cigarettes would be publicly flogged, if they gave their kids toy guns to play with they would at a minimum be looked down upon -- well, at least in suburbia -- and they might actually be fined for letting their kids ride their bikes without a helmet.


However, it is still ok to market games and movies to five-year-olds that have appalling amounts of needless violence and gore, whereas if a movie contains one kiss, parents will cover their kid's eyes.

Don't get me started on this topic.... we'd all regret it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> However, it is still ok to market games and movies to five-year-olds that have appalling amounts of needless violence and gore, whereas if a movie contains one kiss, parents will cover their kid's eyes.
> 
> Don't get me started on this topic.... we'd all regret it.


Very true. My other pet peeve that has come up lately (uh...pun not intended  ) is that a parent cannot even sit down with his/her child to watch a sporting event on TV on Saturday afternoon without having to answer questions like, "What is erectile dysfunction, Daddy?"


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I also remember when it wasn't a big deal for a kid to bring a firearm to school (in their car) so they could go hunting after school.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Very true. My other pet peeve that has come up lately (uh...pun not intended  ) is that a parent cannot even sit down with his/her child to watch a sporting event on TV on Saturday afternoon without having to answer questions like, "What is erectile dysfunction, Daddy?"


LOL! Yeah, that could get iffy.

But we recently had a question about two photos of Manhattan, and why they were not the same. That was harder to explain.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I grew up in CA, we had earthquake drills.
> 
> Of course, I also remember people smoking in the theater, in the grocery store and when there was no such thing as the non smoking section in restaurants. Non smoking section just meant no one was currently smoking there.


I remember nurses and doctors smoking at the nurses' station. They had cigarette machines in the lobby of hospitals. Patients would ask people (nurses, candystripers) to go buy them cigarettes.

Frankly, I am glad the smoking era has passed (I never smoked). Remember how hotel rooms stank?

Now I wish we could cut down on depictions of smoking in movies. But that's a rant for another thread.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember when I wasn't erectile dysfunctional.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I remember nurses and doctors smoking at the nurses' station. They had cigarette machines in the lobby of hospitals. Patients would ask people (nurses, candystripers) to go buy them cigarettes.


I wonder why it is that so many nurses smoke. It always strikes me as incongruous now.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

edwpat said:


> I remember when I wasn't erectile dysfunctional.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Good memory you have there Ed.

/ducks and runs


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I used to run anything up a flag pole.

Blanche the Fair


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Good memory you have there Ed.


LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Even kids who were never given guns or other weapons would make them out of whatever was to hand. . . .

I have no problem with the TV commercials for ED. (Well, no more problem than with any of those pharmaceutical commercials "ask your doctor if <what we're selling> is right for you.") If a kid asks, you explain and move on. . . . . . no big deal. Now, the ones with the goofy smiling guy on Spike TV. . .that's disturbing! LOL.

Ann


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Anybody remember,"Hey kids,what time is it?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I not only remember it I started singing it


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Forster said:


> I also remember when it wasn't a big deal for a kid to bring a firearm to school (in their car) so they could go hunting after school.


hubby remembers that too and says the principal would say put it in your locker I don't want it left in the car


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Remember Woolly Willy or the Poodle. Magnetically put hair on the bald guy or the poodle??


The Woolly Willy we played with as kids is still at my mom's house. Some of her great grandchildren have played with it and other toys still in good condition from when we were kids. That particular Woolly Willy must be over 40 years old.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> My neighbor asked me to watch her son for a day about a year ago. I said, "No problem."
> 
> Kid says, "I'm going to go play with (some kid's name) at his house."
> 
> ...


That's okay - there's a woman who wrote a book about that very thing:

I think 24 hour news has us all totally paranoid, even though as you said, the actual crime statistics show that it really isn't any more dangerous (or in some cases it's even less dangerous) than it was back when we were kids and had to be back "when the streetlights came in" (or dad whistled for us).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How about Bonomo's Turkish Taffy?
> 
> L


Holy schmoly - there's a blast from the past! I haven't thought about that stuff in years!

http://www.bonomosturkishtaffy.com


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Speaking of the ED commercials, I hate the Extenze commercials (tv and radio).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy this is a fun thread; I find I think of more and more things that I totally forgot about.



> Remember Colorforms? "It's more fun to play, the Colorforms way."


I still have my original Raggedy Ann Colorforms: She's got different outfits and things to decorate the pockets.


----------

